# Chicago Police release video of young unarmed black man being shot



## Dudewho (Aug 5, 2016)

18 year old in Chicago steals a car smashes it into the police cruiser then almost runs over an officer. He ends up dead from a gunshot to the back.


http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/05/us/chicago-police-shooting-video-release/index.html


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 5, 2016)

You have the wrong video.


----------



## Dudewho (Aug 5, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> You have the wrong video.



You are correct sorry about that
I change the link


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 5, 2016)

Geez..another killing?  Did he die?  It says mortally wounded so I'm assuming he was killed.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 5, 2016)

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/08/05/us/chicago-police-shooting-video-release/

It appears to have been street justice with the police acting as judge, jury and executioner



> _(CNN)_Chicago officers are seen firing at least 15 shots at a black Jaguar as it races down a tree-lined street. The car crashes. The driver bolts. Officers chase him down a driveway between brick houses and over wooden fences. Then multiple shots are heard."Get down! Hands behind your back! You shot at us, mother------!"
> 
> Moments later, officers curse at 18-year-old Paul O'Neal as they put him in handcuffs as he lies face down. Hands behind his back, his arms appear limp. The back of his shirt is covered in blood. An officer holds his foot on O'Neal's leg. Another holds down the mortally wounded man's head.
> 
> ...


----------



## AprilT (Aug 5, 2016)

Everything except the actual shooting, the perp never had a gun, shouldn't have stolen a car, but, no he didn't shoot at officers, he swerved to avoid being shot, thus hitting the police car.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 5, 2016)

Is it normal police practice to shoot at a stolen car? Over here the police give chase but only when it is safe to do so.

My take on that video is that most probably the police thought they had been fired at but it could have been crossfire from other police. There were a lot of shots at that car. They do seem to believe that he was armed. They did call for an ambulance immediately, unlike some other events where the injured/dead man was left lying in the road for a long time.

The lack of vision for the actual shooting is disturbing though. Was he shot in the back? I counted four shots before any other police entered the yard.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> It appears to have been street justice with the police acting as judge, jury and executioner
> 
> My take on that video is that most probably the police thought they had been fired at but it could have been crossfire from other police. There were a lot of shots at that car. They do seem to believe that he was armed.
> 
> Was he shot in the back? I counted four shots before any other police entered the yard.



(quotes from Huffinton Post article)

I remember not too long ago in another killing by a cop saying that _some _of the police were acting as judge, jury and executioner.  I guess a lot of people have been using that terminology lately, and rightly so.  It won't be the first time, and unfortunately it won't be the last.

Yes, Warri, he was shot in the back.



> Paul O’Neal, 18, was shot in the back while fleeing from officers last Thursday night after allegedly stealing a Jaguar in the Chicago suburb of Bolingbrook.



They always seem to "believe" that their victim was armed, they start to play the game to cover for each other after each incident.  He shot at us too....right??  In some other cases, they're able to plant a gun on the body, but I guess they ran out of time for this murder.

  I felt bad for the officer who worried he may have to serve desk duty for a month, the hell with the deseased or his family.   In America now, punishment for car theft is death to the criminal, luckily there were enough cops there to help with the murder.



> “Bit**-a** motherfu****,” an officer can be heard saying as he delivers a kick to O’Neal, who lies motionless on the ground. Other officers yell at the teen to put his hands behind his back.
> 
> “They shot at us too, right?” an officer can be heard asking. O’Neal did not have a gun on him.
> 
> At one point, the officer who fired shots at the vehicle can be heard complaining about going on a mandatory 30-day suspension. “Fu**ing desk duty for 30 days now,” he can be heard saying. “Motherfu****.”



Of course some people would say he shouldn't have stolen the car to begin with, so he deserved to be killed by those cops.  Curious to hear the OP's take on this killing.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 6, 2016)

I just saw this news on CNN on a big screen and wow that one cop was really in the wrong, he even aimed the gun at another cop first!  I think he shut off his personal camera when he shot this young man.  Then the disrespect for the young man by saying his life was only worth 30 days leave.  Disgusting.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 6, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Is it normal police practice to shoot at a stolen car? Over here the police give chase but only when it is safe to do so.
> 
> *My take on that video is that most probably the police thought they had been fired at but it could have been crossfire from other police.* There were a lot of shots at that car. They do seem to believe that he was armed. They did call for an ambulance immediately, unlike some other events where the injured/dead man was left lying in the road for a long time.
> 
> The lack of vision for the actual shooting is disturbing though. Was he shot in the back? I counted four shots before any other police entered the yard.



It's possible later on some of the police thought there was possible firing directed at them, but, not from the start, it was quite clear it was initiated from the one officer who was shooting directly at the car and then after others trying to cover their butts in the aftermath. .  One officer said something about you don't shoot at us after the guy was on the ground with a bullet in his back.  

If I'm a teen or any person for that matter and I'm speeding even in a stolen car and knowing the history of some police and on top of that they already are firing, I'm going to try my best to find somewhere to hide that's safer than being confronted by cops with a goal to shoot first ask questions later.


----------



## Dudewho (Aug 6, 2016)

AprilT said:


> It's possible later on some of the police thought there was possible firing directed at them, but, not from the start, it was quite clear it was initiated from the one officer who was shooting directly at the car and then after others trying to cover their butts in the aftermath. .  One officer said something about you don't shoot at us after the guy was on the ground with a bullet in his back.
> 
> If I'm a teen or any person for that matter and I'm speeding even in a stolen car and knowing the history of some police and on top of that they already are firing, I'm going to try my best to find somewhere to hide that's safer than being confronted by cops with a goal to shoot first ask questions later.



I've seen at least two body cam videos. When the video starts much earlier then the other. The video appears to show the fleeing car slamming into a patrol car then backing up and then tried to flee around the patrol car trying to run over a police officer.
The video I'm referring to was from the body camera on the police officer from the passenger side of the patrol car. 
If you watch the video from the driver of the patrol car when he shooting at the car you can see the other patrolman kind of to the sidewalk side of the car shooting. What was shocking to me was that the officer who got out of the driver side of the car was firing his weapon directly in the direction of the other policemen.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 6, 2016)

Dudewho said:


> I've seen at least two body cam videos. When the video starts much earlier then the other. The video appears to show the fleeing car slamming into a patrol car then backing up and then tried to flee around the patrol car trying to run over a police officer.
> The video I'm referring to was from the body camera on the police officer from the passenger side of the patrol car.
> If you watch the video from the driver of the patrol car when he shooting at the car you can see the other patrolman kind of to the sidewalk side of the car shooting. What was shocking to me was that the officer who got out of the driver side of the car was firing his weapon directly in the direction of the other policemen.


Yeah, that was what I was talking about when it looked like he was aiming at the other cop, strange I didn't see the stuff you did.  I'll have to look again if they still show it.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 6, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> Is it normal police practice to shoot at a stolen car? Over here the police give chase but only when it is safe to do so.
> 
> My take on that video is that most probably the police thought they had been fired at but it could have been crossfire from other police. There were a lot of shots at that car. They do seem to believe that he was armed. They did call for an ambulance immediately, unlike some other events where the injured/dead man was left lying in the road for a long time.
> 
> The lack of vision for the actual shooting is disturbing though. Was he shot in the back? I counted four shots before any other police entered the yard.



A vehicle coming at someone can be considered a weapon, was he swerving towards police to avoid being shot and/or capture? When the first car in video pulled up it looks like 3 seconds from the time the vehicle came in sight until it's approach reached the police. The big question is what happened during the foot chase after the Jaguar crashed with the police car at 1:53. I thought I heard several shots after one officer jumped the fence/gate 3:46-3:56. What happened in that yard? In the back?


----------



## AprilT (Aug 6, 2016)

Then we are watching different videos, I saw the car go around the police car, the time the car did slam, was just before the perp got out of the car having been shot at many times.  Please direct me to the video where the young person slammed the police car before having been shot at.

I'll try to search the net to see if I can find the video others are referring to, because if you are talking about the sounds, that was gun shots in the first scene where the car swerved to avoid the being trapped and hitting the cars..


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 6, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Then we are watching different videos, I saw the car go around the police car, the time the car did slam, was just before the perp got out of the car having been shot at many times.  Please direct me to the video where the young person slammed the police car before having been shot at.
> 
> I'll try to search the net to see if I can find the video others are referring to, because if you are talking about the sounds, that was gun shots in the first scene where the car swerved to avoid the being trapped and hitting the cars..



It's been determined that the suspect was in his car when shot? Shooting at the car is an issue but is that when the suspect was shot? I'm using the compiled video post#6 it's about 5 minutes long, those are the numbers/times I used.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 6, 2016)

Shots were fired when the young man was running for his life.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 6, 2016)

Shots were fired while he was in the car and while he was running, not sure which was the fatal shots, I imagine probably the one when he was on foot.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 6, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> It's been determined that the suspect was in his car when shot? Shooting at the car is an issue but is that when the suspect was shot? I'm using the compiled video Warri posted it's about 5 minutes long, those are the numbers/times I used.



If you watch the video I posted you would have seen the suspect had been shot while he was in the car, the officer said he shot at the suspect during that time.  More than one officer shot at the suspect while he was still driving.  I tried to watch Warri's video, I just got a black screen, but, I vied half a dozen on youtube and all show what I describe, It's highly possible I'm missing having seen the one you're talking about where such occurrence happened.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 6, 2016)

AprilT said:


> If you watch the video I posted you would have seen the suspect had been shot while he was in the car, the officer said he shot at the suspect during that time.  More than one officer shot at the suspect while he was still driving.  I tried to watch Warri's video, I just got a black screen, but, I vied half a dozen on youtube and all show what I describe, It's highly possible I'm missing having seen the one you're talking about where such occurrence happened.


I tried to watch the original vidio at the beginning of this thread but it has been edited since!!  I saw the original before, just goes to show what happens after someone is killed.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 6, 2016)

AprilT said:


> If you watch the video I posted you would have seen the suspect had been shot while he was in the car, the officer said he shot at the suspect during that time.  More than one officer shot at the suspect while he was still driving.  I tried to watch Warri's video, I just got a black screen, but, I vied half a dozen on youtube and all show what I describe, It's highly possible I'm missing having seen the one you're talking about where such occurrence happened.



That was my bad it was your post #6. I see the police shoot at/into the car and crash during first 2 minutes. It's when they chase him into the backyard immediately after officer jumps fence there are what sound like shots about 3:45


----------



## AprilT (Aug 6, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> That was my bad it was your post #6. I see the police shoot at/into the car and crash during first 2 minutes. It's when they chase him into the backyard immediately after officer jumps fence there are what sound like shots about 3:45



No problem, yes, that part of the crash was shown first, but, it was the end part of the chase after the shooting started just before he fled on foot.  They showed it out of sequence and then showed what led up to that part subsequently.


----------

